# bass pro catmaxx rods??



## fishnking09 (Dec 29, 2007)

anyone use them? have anything good or bad to say about them?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i own 2 of the new ones (white tips), they are great rods and now have several actions and line weights. the old models are just glorified "broomsticks" to me.


----------



## fishnking09 (Dec 29, 2007)

dinkbuster1 said:


> i own 2 of the new ones (white tips), they are great rods and now have several actions and line weights. the old models are just glorified "broomsticks" to me.



yea i just looked at the new ones a few days ago and they have alot more action than the old ones the old ones were just like a "broomstick" as you said.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I think they are great rods, old and new...They work great for flatheads...


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i love them, they are by far my favorite rod


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

i've got one, my brother has two...but i have two more on the way i love em...and they are affordable too


----------

